
Rainbow Mac v 2.4: Drag anything and Drop everywhere - vasilis
https://itunes.apple.com/gr/app/rainbow/id649602428?mt=12
======
vasilis
Version 2.4 has the following features:

\- Share local files \- Drag & Drop files / folders from Finder to any folder
in any cloud account \- Drag & Drop files / folders from any cloud account to
any folder in any cloud account \- Show progress bar while a file is being
transferred \- Fix the problem with the Onedrive account that did not allow
the creation of a folder in the root folder \- Add multi accounts is now free
(our sincere gratitude to our users who have purchased it)

